# Important News for Livebearer Lovers In Indianapolis Area, Endlers are Here!!



## IndyFishFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Everybody!!! 
If you guys love livebearers as much as I do and you live around the Indianapolis area you'll be pleased to find out that "The Reef" fish shop on 56th St and Keystone St. in Indianapolis now carries true certified, honest to god Endler's Livebearers. They are something like the only ones in the state or maybe even the midwest to carry them. They are really cool and knowledgable in there and what's really nice is that they are helping out with the conservation of the fish. They are committed to only sell the fish in breeding pairs and they *WILL NOT* sell to any tank that contains guppies to ensure that the breed stays pure. I love these guys and I'm so glad that they started carrying these fish. Go check 'em out they have them in this cool little planted tank. Just thought I'd let you guys know!
:lol: :grin:


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

We've had a few stores here in Cincinnati, OH carry them, but the breeders wouldn't sell females to the stores. What's up with that!
Tony


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

doggydad38 said:


> We've had a few stores here in Cincinnati, OH carry them, but the breeders wouldn't sell females to the stores. What's up with that!
> Tony


Some local breeders are probably stingy. They probably don't want others to have full bred endlers so they can be the only breeders in the area. (Afraid that someone else will get their money!) lol. I dunno. Just a guess.


----------

